# Foredom station.



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2019)

I wanted to be able to use the foredom without dust going everywhere so I built a station to have easy access to everything and hooked the dust collection system to the bottom. Works great!

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 4, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I wanted to be able to use the foredom without dust going everywhere so I built a station to have easy access to everything and hooked the dust collection system to the bottom. Works great!
> 
> View attachment 168229
> 
> View attachment 168230


Very cool ... just got a foredom.. no chance to use it yet.. great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 4, 2019)

HA! I just saw this, was going to tag you Wendell.


----------



## Tony (Jul 4, 2019)

Nice station by the way Donny!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 4, 2019)

Looks useful!

It also looks like some kind of Hawaiian torture chair...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 4, 2019)

Really a great solution!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Nice workstation Don; what you carving with the Foredom? 


Just saw a tablesaw on Craigslist last night that had a sanding station in place of the left side wing with DC attached. Not sure what he'd used in place of the peg board, but it looks like metal grate of some nature. Holey like peg board, but with a slot tapered out over the holes. Looked like it would be really efficient at sucking up dust at any rate.


----------



## Tony (Jul 4, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Nice workstation Don; what you carving with the Foredom?
> 
> 
> Just saw a tablesaw on Craigslist last night that had a sanding station in place of the left side wing with DC attached. Not sure what he'd used in place of the peg board, but it looks like metal grate of some nature. Holey like peg board, but with a slot tapered out over the holes. Looked like it would be really efficient at sucking up dust at any rate.
> ...



I think that's a board that's been routed. I've seen breadboards done that way, you rout it from both sides at exactly half the thickness. Cool idea!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Nice workstation Don; what you carving with the Foredom?
> 
> 
> Just saw a tablesaw on Craigslist last night that had a sanding station in place of the left side wing with DC attached. Not sure what he'd used in place of the peg board, but it looks like metal grate of some nature. Holey like peg board, but with a slot tapered out over the holes. Looked like it would be really efficient at sucking up dust at any rate.
> ...


Making a handle for a cane, lots of hand sanding left but so far so good.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Where'd you find the bronze sculpture of @Tony ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Jul 4, 2019)

Nice, Don - I like that. I have a flex shaft grinder and wish I had the space for something like what you've made. It would be helpful for small hand sanded/shaped objects as well.



rocky1 said:


> Where'd you find the bronze sculpture of @Tony ?



And lifesize too!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Where'd you find the bronze sculpture of @Tony ?


From Ebay, it's a knife pommel that's brass. They had a bunch of different kinds but I liked this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Tony said:


> I think that's a board that's been routed. I've seen breadboards done that way, you rout it from both sides at exactly half the thickness. Cool idea!



You may be right, picture 8 it looks almost metallic along the edge, but if you blow it up, it looks more like Masonite. 

https://ocala.craigslist.org/tls/d/eustis-craftsman-contractor-grade-table/6914263088.html


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2019)

Very cool bro-ham. I like the pegboard bottom to collect the dust.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 5, 2019)

Nice cane. sanding station looks effective. I did a build thread of one a while back, it works great. peg board would have saved me drilling a bunch of holes.
any reason for the treated? lumber. I Hate working with that stuff


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 5, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice cane. sanding station looks effective. I did a build thread of one a while back, it works great. peg board would have saved me drilling a bunch of holes.
> any reason for the treated? lumber. I Hate working with that stuff



Thanks, the lumber was left over from the bar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 5, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> Very cool ... just got a foredom.. no chance to use it yet.. great job


I really like this tool, I use it quite a bit to add details or quickly carving out things. I am certain you will be happy with it once you use it, only thing about it, they make a lot of dust that goes in every direction...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> I did a build thread of one a while back, it works great. peg board would have saved me drilling a bunch of holes.




Found it....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/sanding-station.787/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 5, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I really like this tool, I use it quite a bit to add details or quickly carving out things. I am certain you will be happy with it once you use it, only thing about it, they make a lot of dust that goes in every direction...


I’ve used ones that were in some classes I’ve taken .... just got back from Arrowmont... was 4 brand news one there ... I can’t wait to get after mine ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 6, 2019)

First coat of finish is on, looking good imo.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2019)

Dude!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 6, 2019)

Dang nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 6, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> First coat of finish is on, looking good imo.
> 
> View attachment 168337
> 
> View attachment 168338


Very nice .. beautiful wood and finish

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 6, 2019)

That is entirely too shiny! 

Way cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 6, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> That is entirely too shiny!
> 
> Way cool!!


Wait until the final coat, it will be a mirror finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 6, 2019)

It already is, according to the purple fish on the side!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> It already is, according to the purple fish on the side!


fish?


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 6, 2019)

You didn't see the purple fish? 

It's there!


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 7, 2019)

Nice set up Don, wish I had room for one....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 7, 2019)

Nice- looks like length is about right! Did @Tony buy it from ya.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 7, 2019)

Spectacular! And it's going to get shinier?? What type of finish are you using? It's radiant already! Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 7, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Spectacular! And it's going to get shinier?? What type of finish are you using? It's radiant already! Chuck


Awl grip, it is a boat epoxy that's uv protection will keep the purple heart from turning brown.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 7, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Awl grip, it is a boat epoxy that's uv protection will keep the purple heart from turning brown.


Thanks! Same finish you referenced recently! Will have to buy some! Chuck


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 8, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Awl grip, it is a boat epoxy that's uv protection will keep the purple heart from turning brown.


Started researching Awl Grip -- many different varieties! Which one do you like the best? Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 8, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Started researching Awl Grip -- many different varieties! Which one do you like the best? Thanks! Chuck



These 3 parts make up the finish I use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 9, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> These 3 parts make up the finish I use.
> 
> View attachment 168428


Great! What is the secret formula using these 3? Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 9, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Great! What is the secret formula using these 3? Chuck


Don't put on to thick in any one coat, take your time and do several thin coats. 

I guess that's not all that secret or unique to this finish, I'll try again. 

Only mix up as much as you will use in about 15 minutes. 

Nope, still pretty universal advise there, last time. 

Oh yeah, you have to sing the Hawaiian chant that will give a magical gloss finish to anything and it goes like this..

 Don is the best, Don is the greatest, Don is my all time hero, I wanna be like Don. 

But in Hawaiian

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 9, 2019)

Oh lord....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 9, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oh yeah, you have to sing the Hawaiian chant that will give a magical gloss finish to anything and it goes like this..
> 
> ripjack13 is the best, ripjack13 is the greatest, ripjack13 is my all time hero, I wanna be like ripjack13 .
> 
> But in Hawaiian



Fixed your post....

https://i.Rule #2/uyKgrYk.gif

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 9, 2019)

Hawaiian Chant...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 10, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Don't put on to thick in any one coat, take your time and do several thin coats.
> 
> I guess that's not all that secret or unique to this finish, I'll try again.
> 
> ...


Having lived in Hawaii for 8 1/2 years, I can probably come up with an appropriate Hawaiian melody to sing. Too bad I wasn't into woodworking then... Aloha! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 15, 2019)

Just need to polish this up but I'm happy with the fit and finish.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 15, 2019)

Dang nice Donnie!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 16, 2019)

SWEET!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 16, 2019)

Very nice- Has Maya whacked ya with it yet. Bet that alien leaves a nasty mark....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 16, 2019)

Beautimus! Prettiest cane I've ever seen! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 16, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Very nice- Has Maya whacked ya with it yet. Bet that alien leaves a nasty mark....



Don don't have time to bleed....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Don don't have time to bleed....


we will know if he starts wearing a hardhat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

